# Entry level CRC-no experience



## sussmig (Mar 2, 2022)

I am struggling on finding a job as a newly certified CRC, risk adjustment coding. I have the medical knowledge, I have been a LPN since 1983, I just don't have risk adjustment coding (ICD-10) coding experience. Anyone have any helpful suggestions? Thank you


----------



## EricLam88 (Apr 17, 2022)

email hr@wpcservice.com and tell them Eric sent you from AAPC. They will train you as well.


----------

